# Vintage (?) Aria A552 Classical guitar question



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,

First off, sorry to make another thread for this, but I did not want to intrude on the other one recently posted about some vintage guitars.

Preamble:

A buddy of mine has an Aria A552 that was purchased...he believes, in the early to mid 80's. He hasn't played it in well over 25 years and it's been silently resting in its dusty case for close to 20 years.

So being the nice guy that I am, I told him to bring it over so I could check it out. I told him I may be in the market to buy it if he didn't want it, but he really liked it allot and didn't want to get rid of it.

So I'm checking the Model and serial...hunting around online (apparently a very sought after Aria model due to its sound and no one wants to sell them).

So I've done my due diligence and cannot find allot of info on it.

The tag inside the F-Hole has:

Model#: A552
Serial#: (blank-I thought maybe it rubbed off).
Made in Japan

I then found the serial# on the inside just under the neck base...stamped in the wood.

Serial#: 83011004 

So I did some more digging and came up with the possibility that it was made in 1983(83), in the first week(01) of November(10) on the 4th day (04)

8301 was kinda verified by a site or 2, and I kinda guessed at the rest.

Anyone here know the Aria details?

Here are some pics:



























I took a few pictures of some parts of the guitar that may (or may not) help you with the identification.

Thanks to all responses ahead of time!

Oh yeah...it still needs a bit of clean up but it's pretty much in mint condition. Not a scratch on it, the neck is a bit bowed (he never loosened or removed the strings for the 20 years in storage). Any blemish's you see are the result of my impecable camera work...lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First off, sorry to make another thread for this, but I did not want to intrude on the other one recently posted about some vintage guitars.
> 
> ...


shes a beaut

proud boogie owner


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed. I bet she sounds nice as well.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I played it a little bit before I removed the strings to release the tension on the neck/clean her up a bit. Both the action and the sound were fantastic. I can see why he doesn't want to sell it, even if he hasn't played for so long.


----------

